# Registration costs ?



## Primetime (Aug 31, 2019)

Curious to know what everyone pays for various club registration costs.   Not team fees as those vary all over the place.   Just whats paid to the clubs for “registration”


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 31, 2019)

Primetime said:


> Curious to know what everyone pays for various club registration costs.   Not team fees as those vary all over the place.   Just whats paid to the clubs for “registration”


None. Ever.


----------



## Riggins (Aug 31, 2019)

Irvine Pats and Slammers FC are both nearly the same at around $2400 - a bit more for older teams and a bit less for younger.


----------



## Speed (Sep 2, 2019)

Irvine strikers $2400. LAGOC for same age group $2600 for flight 2/3 and $3100 flight 1.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 2, 2019)

$2,400 seems to be pretty common.  Includes league, league ref costs, 3 tournaments + state cup + fields for training and coach stipend.
Might also include extras like futsal, camp, etc


----------



## Primetime (Sep 3, 2019)

I guess it sounds like most other clubs include a lot in their “registration”.   Ours is only $550-$650 for the year.  But that goes straight to the club.   Coaches training fees, tournaments, league, state cup, uniforms and all that stuff is a separate cost that varies per team since coaches charge different amounts and teams play different tourney schedules, Ect.


----------



## wsf (Sep 3, 2019)

My soccer player shopped teams most of the 2018-2019 winter for almost every league in our area.  The offers ranged from $1K to $3400 for the year (or 13 months).  The mode was about $2K total (adding in uniforms and tournaments paid separately).  The more expensive clubs had a fancier name but did not guarantee more training or tournaments or whatever extras being offered by any other team.  If you add up your "registration" plus the coaching, tournaments and everything else and it equals roughly $2K for the whole year, then I think you're getting a fair deal.


----------



## sdklutz (Sep 3, 2019)

We have paid anywhere from $700 to $3,000.00 (over the last 6 years).  Of note, my oldest daughter currently (in my opinion) is getting her best training only 10 minutes from our home and the cost is $1,100.00.  Took us awhile to figure this game out lol.


----------



## futboldad1 (Sep 3, 2019)

Back in the day was $2,800 at Surf, $3,800 at Blues and currently paying $2,600 at Real.


----------



## LifeOfSoccer (Sep 3, 2019)

futboldad1 said:


> Back in the day was $2,800 at Surf, $3,800 at Blues and currently paying $2,600 at Real.


$3,800 at Blues? What does that include? That seems mighty steep


----------



## timbuck (Sep 3, 2019)

LifeOfSoccer said:


> $3,800 at Blues? What does that include? That seems mighty steep


They do typically play a lot of tournaments.


----------



## Anon9 (Sep 3, 2019)

San Jose Earthquakes girls academy program: $3600 per year. Don’t matter the age. ONLY includes cost of training 4 days a week, plus league and club cost like refs. Tournaments, uniforms, and coach’s travel all must be paid separately.


----------



## Pennstate4 (Sep 4, 2019)

Primetime said:


> Curious to know what everyone pays for various club registration costs.   Not team fees as those vary all over the place.   Just whats paid to the clubs for “registration”


I paid 650


----------



## ItsCalledSoccer (Sep 7, 2019)

$1800, covers training fees, coaching fees, 3 tournaments and state cup.


----------



## Pennstate4 (Sep 7, 2019)

No, we still pay $60 a month


----------



## jpeter (Sep 8, 2019)

Nothing if you're on a sponsored or supported team.

Before that $60 which covered  the cost of a player's card including printing.

Before the days of the mega / affliated clubs era at the u- little ages we rented a field, payed the coaches, refs, and just split the cost among parents. Team budget was are there was.  We did purchase the uniforms through the club and participate in the fund raisers.   Tournaments, state cup, was separate so there was other cost items but manager let you know about those up front in the budget and those weren't due right away.

Nowadays for the olders depending on which leagues, tournaments, and clubs involved travel can be the biggest expenses, not uncommon to spend 3k or more per player if your club doesn't subsidized or sponsor travel.

What is a registration fee anyway? Is that the club fee as opposed to team fees?


----------



## Joe Diaz (Sep 10, 2019)

I’m starting my own team!  Tier 2.  I’ll start lower than all those clubs.  2,200.00 . Lol....


----------



## RedDevilDad (Sep 11, 2019)

Pay? Not my little Messi. I expect to get world-class coaching for free and for tournaments to want my kid in them so they waive our fees... or you can just ask the other parents on the team to pay a little more to cover my costs since my kid will bang in goals. I mean, after all, my kid did get an ODP invite once... so, there. Besides, can't coaches just coach for the love of the game!?!


----------



## TangoCity (Sep 11, 2019)

$75 x 10 months, $750.  All in.  Plus a few fundraisers.  Would never do the $2000 - $3000 thing again.


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 13, 2019)

RedDevilDad said:


> Pay? Not my little Messi. I expect to get world-class coaching for free and for tournaments to want my kid in them so they waive our fees... or you can just ask the other parents on the team to pay a little more to cover my costs since my kid will bang in goals. I mean, after all, my kid did get an ODP invite once... so, there. Besides, can't coaches just coach for the love of the game!?!


 This may be funny but I see more and more kids just like this across all clubs.


----------

